# A Butt Question



## dmath (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm smoking a pork butt, is it ok to vacuum pack and freeze it while it's still warm ? I'm thinking more moister that way.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 25, 2019)

I personally wouldn't I think your only going to form ice crystals but i'm no pro, maybe some of them will chime in


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 25, 2019)

I'd shred it before you vacuum seal it!


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 25, 2019)

It's most likely going to suck a ton of liquid into your machine, not seal, and possibly cause damage to the unit itself.


----------



## dmath (Aug 25, 2019)

Ok thanks. I'll let it cool down first. Was thinking of the health aspect of it. Going on an RV trip, and won't be eating it for a week, figured I better freeze it.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 25, 2019)

I wouldn't add sauce to it either before you vac it, may not seal. add it after you get it thawed and reheating. good luck


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 25, 2019)

Usually you want to par-freeze meats before vac sealing if they are liquid holding meats.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 25, 2019)

you could always just freeze in zip loc bags, it's only for a week they'll work fine.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2019)

Pull it while still warm and stick it in the refer for a few hours, then vac-pac and freeze...JJ


----------



## dmath (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the help. I'll pull it, cool it, vacuum pack it, freeze it, thaw it, sauce it, and eat it !


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 26, 2019)

I would cool to room temp. then freeze. Just my take.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 26, 2019)

PP reheats extremely well in a vacuum bag simmered in water on the stovetop.  No need to thaw.  Straight from the freezer into the pot.


----------



## dmath (Aug 26, 2019)

Great thanks 5GRILLZNTN. Looks like I'll have more time to chase the Salmon.


----------

